
Humanity Struggles With Augmentation Addiction in Mind-Blowing Deus Ex Trailer - raphar
http://singularityhub.com/2011/07/30/humanity-struggles-with-augmentation-addiction-in-mind-blowing-deus-ex-trailer/
======
glimcat
Awesome.

But I never know which side to root for with these things. Too much time spent
thinking about how to build it!

